# la concha de la lora!



## maghanish2

Hola!

Una persona argentina que conozco escribió esto y creo que se usa lenguaje muy muy coloquial, y quizá también vulgar, porque no lo puedo comprender para nada.  Si alguien me puede ayudar a comprenderlo, te lo agradecería!

Aquí está la frase:

*buena david!y la concha de la lora!!
te la morfaste a esa culiada??*

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Vivi Q

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Una persona argentina que conozco escribió esto y creo que se usa lenguaje muy muy coloquial, y quizá también vulgar, porque no lo puedo comprender para nada. Si alguien me puede ayudar a comprenderlo, te lo agradecería!
> 
> Aquí está la frase:
> 
> *buena david!y la concha de la lora!!*
> *te la morfaste a esa culiada??*
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


 Hi: this expression: la concha de la lora, is really rude. I recommend you not tu use it.
te la morfaste a esa culiada means : if you had made love to her. Bye


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Try this link
http://www.asihablamos.com/word/palabra/La concha de la lora.php


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"Concha" and "culiada" are very vulgar expressions around here. "Concha" is cunt, and "culiada" means screwed up. As for the exact meaning of the expressions, let's wait fro someone from Argentina...


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la ayuda.  Pero qué significa *culiada/o* porque él lo dijo también en otras situaciones.  Y es *la conha de la lora *similar a* la puta de madre* en otas países?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Creo que "culiado/a" es más fuerte en Chile que en Argentina. Deriva de "culo", ano, y significa violado/a por el ano. Claro que se usa tanto que ya no tiene el carácter tan ofensivo de antes, y probablemente la mayoría de los que la usan con frecuencia ya no saben realmente lo que significa. Como ocurre con muchas otras de estas palabras, como "huevón", que es hoy una muletilla en el hablar de la juventud y de los ejecutivos jóvenes.


----------



## Vivi Q

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias por la ayuda. Pero qué significa *culiada/o* porque él lo dijo también en otras situaciones. Y es *la conha de la lora *similar a* la puta de madre* en otas países?


 De nada, my pleasure. Culeada vendria a ser alguien a quien le han hecho el amor por via no natural.
La puta madre, si bien es vulgar, es menos grosero que la otra expresion ( al menos mas comunmente usada ). In any case, both of them are highly rude. Aca en Argentina, " concha " se utiliza para reemplazar al termino "vagina".


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias de nuevo!  Pero se usa la conha de la lora en una manera similar a la puta madre?  También, creo que quizá esta persona usara *culiado *en una manera diferente, porque un mensaje dijo esto:

*Feliz cumpleaños, culiado de mierda*!  Con las definiciones que me han dado no tiene mucho sentido.

Gracias de nuevo y me disculpo por la vulgaridad de este hilo.


----------



## Vivi Q

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias de nuevo! Pero se usa la conha de la lora en una manera similar a la puta madre? También, creo que quizá esta persona usara *culiado *en una manera diferente, porque un mensaje dijo esto:
> 
> *Feliz cumpleaños, culiado de mierda*! Con las definiciones que me han dado no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y me disculpo por la vulgaridad de este hilo.


 
 Si. Ambas expresiones se usan de forma similar y con bastante frecuencia. como escribe Oldy Nuts, la gente, sobre todo los jóvenes, ya las usan sin tomar en cuenta su vulgaridad. Por este motivo, esta persona te saluda asi para tu cumpleaños. En resumen, estas malas palabras son usadas indistintamente para expresar buenos o malos sentidos.


----------



## Vivi Q

Tal cual, Oldy Nuts está en lo correcto. Se podría tomar como un abuso de vulgaridad.


----------



## maghanish2

Mmmm....es muy vulgar y no me gusta.  Pero así hablan los jóvenes (excepto yo) en todos los idiomas.  Gracias por la ayuda!  Os lo agradezco!


----------



## Kraken

Vivi Q said:


> De nada, my pleasure. Culeada vendria a ser alguien a quien le han hecho el amor por via no natural.
> .



Eso de "via no natural" es, cuando menos, un prejuicio absurdo. El sexo anal existe y es natural. _Por otra parte_ (y aquí no hay doble sentido  ), yo no emplearía aquí "le han hecho el amor". Es más bien una palabra que lleva unas connotaciones despectivas.
Que le han enculado, vaya. 
Aquí en España, culiado no se usa pero se entiende perfectamente, es "enculado" o "dao pol culo". Una vez más, un insulto basado en la homofobia o el desprecio a los que tienen una inclinación sexual diferente.
Y no te olvides la "c", no es conha sino con*c*ha.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Repito: al menos acá en Chile, la palabra "culiado/a" significaba "violado/a por el culo". Nada de homofóbico ni de desprecio a los que tienen una inclinación sexual diferente, salvo tal vez a los violadores.

Y digo significaba, porque como tantas otras palabras que se han incorporado al lenguaje común de los más jóvenes, ya se acepta y tolera. Como ejemplo extremo, hoy es casi imposible escuchar a dos o más muchachas adolescentes hablando entre ellas sin que se traten mutuamente de "huevonas"...


----------



## Vivi Q

Vuelvo a acordar con Oldy Nuts.Cada persona puede elegir libremente su inclinacion sexual. La intención era explicar, lo más educadamente, tremenda grosería. Lejos de mi intenciòn molestar a nadie.


----------



## Niní_89

I'm argentine, and I assume your friend is Cordobés (from the province of Córdoba)
The expression culiada is very common round there.
You won't be surprised if you visit the town and YOU are called like that as well.
It's like when here in Bs. As. we tend to adress somebody "Boludo". We're not really telling them that they're stupid, it's just like a nickname that we all "seem to have". haha.

And regarding "la concha de la lora", it's just an expression of surprise. Something you just say to express you're surprised, or also we say it when somebody scares you. Anyway, it's just an expression. Not necessarily used in order to offend someone. 
But I don't recomend you to use it, though.

Hope I've helped!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Niní_89 said:


> I'm argentine, and I assume your friend is Cordobés (from the province of Córdoba)
> The expression culiada is very common round there.
> You won't be surprised if you visit the town and YOU are called like that as well.
> It's like when here in Bs. As. we tend to adress somebody "Boludo". We're not really telling them that they're stupid, it's just like a nickname that we all "seem to have". haha.
> 
> And regarding "la concha de la lora", it's just an expression of surprise. Something you just say to express you're surprised, or also we say it when somebody scares you. Anyway, it's just an expression. Not necessarily used in order to offend someone.
> But I don't recomend you to use it, though.
> 
> Hope I've helped!



Hola, Niní.

No entiendo a quién te refieres cuando hablas de que su amigo es cordobés.

Tus comentarios (y lo que dice la Real Academia sobre "huevón/a") refuerzan mi creencia que, con el uso, las palabras van perdiendo su significado original. Hasta donde yo recuerdo, "boludo" y "huevón" designaban originalmente a alguien con los testículos muy grandes y, por tanto, eran considerados insultos. Hoy, hasta la Real Academia dice que "huevón" es alguien "perezoso" o "imbécil", y ambas palabras se aplican en el lenguaje diario hasta a las mujeres que, hasta donde dan mis conocimientos de biología, no tienen testículos.

Por cierto, igual cosa pasa con "culiado" y con "concha", sea del loro o de tu madre. Expresiones como "concha cagada" no escandalizan a nadie, aunque parece que "concha de tu madre" aún provoca cierto malestar.


----------



## Niní_89

Cuando dije que su amigo debe ser cordobés me basé en que tengo amigos cordobeces y son los únicos argentinos (que al menos yo escucho) que utilizan la palabra "culiado" en todo momento. No sólo para referirse a una persona que haya preacticado sexo anal, sino como una forma de llamar a todos los que los rodean (con confianza, ovbiamente)
Por ejemplo, no sería raro que te cruces a un amigo y él te pregunte: "Eh! culiado, ¿Cómo estás?"
Sin intención de ofender a esa persona, es simplemente una forma de llamar a alguien. Y en Buenos Aires no la utilizamos, en cambio es muy común escuchar "boludo".
Hoy en dia parece que todos nos llamamos "boludo/a". En la juventud se escucha mucho que los chicos no se llamen por sus nombres entre ellos. Es así que es probable que vallas por la calle o un colectivo y escuches a chicos diciendo cosas como las siguientes:
"Eh boludo, ¿Cómo te fue en la prueba?"
"Boludo, ¡no sabés lo que me pasó!"

Saludos.


----------



## Niní_89

Oh! And by the way, "te la morfaste" doesn't only mean "hacer el amor"
It's used to refer to a kiss. A tongue kiss, actually.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias por todos los comentarios.  Niní, cuando decís que se usa *boludo *y *culiado *para llamar alguien aunque la persona no quiera ofender a nadie, todavía es una palabrota y suena mal o no?  Por ejemplo, es como en inglés *dude *o más como *bas**rd*?

Gracias de nuevo.  Entonces, *te la morfaste *puede significar hacer el amor O besar con la lengua o sólo el último?


----------



## Niní_89

Yes, of course. Some people hate being called like that.
It's not like you go to the headmaster and say:
"Che boludo, ¿todo bien?"
As I told you, It's something related with the youth. Although there are teenagers who don't really like being called like that also. ME, for example. If one of my friends calles me "boluda" in every day conversation, I would not take it as an insult. But I will tell her (as I do tell them) "I have a name, use it!."
It's exactly like "dude", I think. BUt that I don't think that "dude" is also used as a swear word.

Regarding "te la morfaste", I've only new it meant a tongue kiss. But it's possible it means more than that, like having sex. But, I insist, I've only new it's kissing meaning.


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias.  Sí, dude no es una palabrota, pero a algunas personas no les gusta cuando alguien les llama eso.  De todos modos, graicas de nuevo por la ayuda!

También, que significa *lora*?  Sé que *concha *signfica *c**t *en inglés, pero qué significa *lora*?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Niní_89 said:


> Regarding "te la morfaste", _I've only new_ it meant a tongue kiss. But it's possible it means more than that, like having sex. But, I insist, _I've only new_ it's kissing meaning.



_I've only known_, or _I only knew_, preferably the second I would say...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

> *¿*También, qu*é* significa *lora*?


http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=lora


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias OldyNuts.  Creí que significaba algo diferente en este contexto, pero supongo que no.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias OldyNuts.  Creí que significaba algo diferente en este contexto, pero supongo que no.



Hasta donde yo sé, no.


----------



## cacarulo

Para mí, "morfar" en este contexto bien puede significar algo más que un beso.
"¡Qué caramelo te estás comiendo!" no quiere decir "qué linda chica estás besando", precisamente....
Lo mismo para "No puedo creer el caramelo que se come Guido Kaczka con esa cara de nabo que tiene".

Sobre la concha de la lora, acá se la usa enfáticamente, como casi siempre en la actualidad, aunque la mayor parte de las veces se la emplea para expresar frustración o enojo; por ejemplo, cuando te martillás un dedo.
Alguna vez leí que literalmente, en su origen, a comienzos del siglo XX, significaba "vagina de prostituta extranjera". Concha=vagina. Lora=prostituta extranjera, que cuando habla, como los loros, no se entiende qué dice.
Comparto plenamente la deducción de que se trata de un cordobés.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias cacarulo, pero entonces qué significa *qué caramelo te estás comiendo*?  Jaja, no lo comprendo.

También la segunda oración no tiene mucho sentido para mí tampoco.  La de Guido Kaczka.  De todos modos, muchas gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## cacarulo

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias cacarulo, pero entonces qué significa *qué caramelo te estás comiendo*? Jaja, no lo comprendo.
> 
> También la segunda oración no tiene mucho sentido para mí tampoco. La de Guido Kaczka. De todos modos, muchas gracias por ayudarme!


 
Qué caramelo te estás co*m*iendo = Qué bombón (=chica muy linda) te estás co*g*iendo.
Y sí, lo de Guido KAczka es más bien para argentinos; se trata de un actor, con bastante cara de nada, o de nabo, que se casó con una chica preciosa, Florencia Bertotti, actriz ella, y no adjetivo más porque...


----------



## maghanish2

Oh.  Ahora lo comprendo todo.  Jaja, muchas gracias por la ayuda de nuevo!


----------



## jmn747

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> Una persona argentina que conozco escribió esto y creo que se usa lenguaje muy muy coloquial, y quizá también vulgar, porque no lo puedo comprender para nada.  Si alguien me puede ayudar a comprenderlo, te lo agradecería!
> 
> Aquí está la frase:
> 
> *buena david!y la concha de la lora!!
> te la morfaste a esa culiada??*
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda!




Hola maghanish2; la concha de la lora en este contexto implica sorpresa, o algo por el estilo. 
Pero si alguien dice "andate a la concha de la lora" significa que te vayas a la mierda; está siendo rudo, es un insulto.
Lo de culiada seguramente lo dijo un cordobés. Es como el boludo en Buenos Aires.
Culear puede ser tener sexo anal, vaginal, oral o cualquier otro sexo que se te ocurra. Seguramente se usa de diversas formas en distintos lugares de Argentina o Latinoamérica. 
Espero te haya servido
Saludos


----------



## PradoShos

Niní_89 said:


> Cuando dije que su amigo debe ser cordobés me basé en que tengo amigos cordobeces y son los únicos argentinos (que al menos yo escucho) que utilizan la palabra "culiado" en todo momento. No sólo para referirse a una persona que haya preacticado sexo anal, sino como una forma de llamar a todos los que los rodean (con confianza, ovbiamente)
> Por ejemplo, no sería raro que te cruces a un amigo y él te pregunte: "Eh! culiado, ¿Cómo estás?"
> Sin intención de ofender a esa persona, es simplemente una forma de llamar a alguien. Y en Buenos Aires no la utilizamos, en cambio es muy común escuchar "boludo".



Hola, sé que el treadh es viejo, pero quiero agregar que en Mendoza, también se utiliza "culiado" de la misma manera.

Saludos!


----------



## parrotearrings

*"y la concha de la lora!!
te la morfaste a esa culiada??"


*would u say it means...
*oh shit!
what have you gotten yourself into?*


or is it referring to an actual person with "culeada"?


----------

